# More Rick Warren



## calgal (Dec 16, 2006)

Anyone in So Cal want to enter this contest?  
Dinner With Rick Warren  I don't think my husband would allow me to go: he is not too fond of Purpose Drivel Heresy.


----------



## caddy (Dec 16, 2006)

Wow! *** shaking head ***


----------



## MrMerlin777 (Dec 16, 2006)

Hmmm..... Nahh, they can keep it.


----------



## 5Solas (Dec 16, 2006)

calgal said:


> Anyone in So Cal want to enter this contest?
> Dinner With Rick Warren  I don't think my husband would allow me to go: he is not too fond of Purpose Drivel Heresy.



 


I think it is open to folks nation wide. I saw this addressed on another forum. Amazing how some will defend Warren as if he were a prophet.

If I were a Dispensational, I would be convinced that Warren is the AntiChrist.


----------



## BobVigneault (Dec 16, 2006)

So what does the WINNER get?


----------



## calgal (Dec 16, 2006)

BobVigneault said:


> So what does the WINNER get?



 A copy of Valley of Vision or a free ticket to the next Ligonier conference?


----------



## BobVigneault (Dec 16, 2006)

Excellent Gail, I'm in!


----------



## calgal (Dec 16, 2006)

BobVigneault said:


> Excellent Gail, I'm in!



Should there be a PB essay contest? Maybe 250 words or less about how the doctrines of Grace changed ones life.... 

eta: I would like everything else about the contest other than meeting Rick Warren and if I could exchange that dinner for a trip to Evangelical Books in San Diego, I would be quite happy.


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Dec 17, 2006)

This is sick why should anyone have to enter in to win a dinner with a minister??? Shame on him.


----------



## non dignus (Dec 17, 2006)

I'd go.

I think it would be some very stimulating discussion.


----------



## 5Solas (Dec 17, 2006)

BobVigneault said:


> So what does the WINNER get?



Joel Osteen joins you.


----------



## Ivan (Dec 17, 2006)

non dignus said:


> I'd go.
> 
> I think it would be some very stimulating discussion.



Oh, I'd go to! It would _at least_ be interesting discussion. I don't think Mr. Warren would forget that lunch.


----------



## Blue Tick (Dec 17, 2006)

Not only should Warren be ashamed but the people who enter this sweepstake.


----------



## calgal (Dec 18, 2006)

Blue Tick said:


> Not only should Warren be ashamed but the people who enter this sweepstake.



Could be worse: a dinner with Chuck Smith or one of the mormon "quorum of the 12"


----------



## Average Joey (Dec 21, 2006)

I am sick of seeing on Fox News(Yes,I watch Fox) the comercial promoting Rick Warren`s "gospel" show.Here is the name of the show:

Purpose-Driven Life: Can Rick
Warren Change the World?


----------



## JasonGoodwin (Dec 21, 2006)

And we wonder why the American church is in such a sad state of affairs.

I will say the following _not_ because I agree with this guy, but to use it for the sake of argument. William Branham made the postulation that when he was in ministry, he considered this epoch to be the church of Laodicea in terms of tepidness and lukewarmness. While I do not endorse his writings by any stretch of the imagination, it makes me wonder if he was on to something.

I can imagine that this kind of gospel wouldn't fly in countries where persecution is rampant.

Having said all that, we're dealing with an apostate -- and it appears that apostasy is flourishing in America.


----------



## kvanlaan (Dec 21, 2006)

I think that says it all right there: Can _Rick Warren_ Change the World?

The Answer: Yes he can! Used to be, he could drag 'em down one churchfull at a time. Now, with the magic of TV and Internet, he can lead millions astray simultaneously! It is world-changing stuff, my friends. And it is definitely "purpose driven"...


----------



## turmeric (Dec 22, 2006)

Are we at the end of the a-millennium yet?


----------



## Staphlobob (Dec 22, 2006)

Just received a post from a very good and trusted friend in the ERPC. Therein he notes that in "The Purpose-Driven Church" Warren says that if 7 of your closest friends are in your church then, regardless of how much that church changes, you will remain. Kind of a herd-mentality that tends to dominate the biblically illiterate. 

Sounds right to me. Much of my experience with people in church is that they often fall into that pattern. For example, regardless of how apostate the ELCA, PCUSA, ECUSA become, people will remain with them. Sort of cult-like.

BTW, I also think Warren's own following to be cultic.


----------

